# Vox populi



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την ωραία συζήτηση στο νήμα για την κρίση, οπότε ανοίγω άλλο εδώ. Όχι ακριβώς σε σχέση με το παλιό σινεμά.

Σε ψηφοφορία στο in.gr με ερώτημα: 
Καλύτερα ανοικτές επιχειρήσεις με μικρότερους μισθούς, παρά κλειστές και ανεργία, δήλωσε ο πρωθυπουργός Λουκάς Παπαδήμος. Συμφωνείτε;
ένα ποσοστό 45% διαφωνεί. Ελπίζω να εννοούν ότι έχουν κάτι τρίτο καλύτερο στο νου τους. Αλλιώς, έχουμε και άλλο πρόβλημα κρίσης.









Για τη δήλωση Παπαδήμου: http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=438625


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, περισσότερο με εντυπωσιάζει που τα ναι είναι περισσότερα από τα όχι. 
Ασφαλώς οι περισσότεροι που απάντησαν όχι το έκαναν λόγω τσαντίλας ή επειδή θεωρούν το δίλημμα εκβιαστικό, και όχι επειδή διαφωνούν με την πρόταση. Πάντως είναι εφτάμισι χιλιάδες άτομα, δεν είναι λίγοι. 

Αλλά για να απαντήσω στο άλλο που θίγεις: Σίγουρα έχουμε κι άλλο πρόβλημα κρίσης. Έχουμε κρίση λογικής, πολλά χρόνια τώρα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2012)

Προφανώς δεν διαφωνούν με την πρόταση αυτή, αλλά επιλέγουν "Όχι" γιατί θεωρούν ότι πρόκειται για ψευδοδίλημμα (όπως και είναι).

Edit: πράγματι, το εντυπωσιακό δεν είναι το ποσοστό αυτών που ψήφισαν "Όχι" αλλά αυτών που ψήφισαν "Ναι" ακολουθώντας τυφλά τις δύο επιλογές της ερώτησης χωρίς να σκεφτούν ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 1, 2012)

Άλλες ερωτήσεις: 
Καλύτερα περισσότερες και νέες επιχειρήσεις με ακόμα μικρότερους μισθούς;
Ή καλύτερα περισσοτερότερες επιχειρήσεις με καθόλου μισθούς;
Καλύτερα με αλυσίδα στο πόδι ή με επιστάτη και μαστίγιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2012)

Εμένα δεν μου κάνει καμία εντύπωση. Αναμφίβολα ψήφισαν και πολλοί από τους κοινωνικούς εταίρους που συμφωνούν στη μείωση του μη μισθολογικού κόστους προκειμένου να μη μειωθούν οι μισθοί. Απλώς θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να γνωρίζαμε αν είναι από τους κοινωνικούς εταίρους που ζητούν να μειωθούν οι φόροι, οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, τα τέλη του Δημοσίου και των ΔΕΚΟ ή η φοροδιαφυγή (των άλλων) και τα λεφτά που θα λείψουν να καλυφτούν με νέους φόρους (για το σύνολο), νέες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (για το σύνολο), νέα τέλη του Δημοσίου και των ΔΕΚΟ (για το σύνολο), και αυξημένη φοροδιαφυγή (του συνόλου, αναγκαστικά πια).


----------



## anef (Feb 1, 2012)

Αν οι μικρότεροι μισθοί ήταν μικρότεροι μισθοί με τους οποίους ζει κανείς, τότε νομίζω πολλοί περισσότεροι θα απαντούσαν ότι συμφωνούν. Αν όμως βλέπουν πως στην πραγματικότητα οι προτεινόμενοι μικρότεροι μισθοί τους οδηγούν στην πείνα, ε, δεν είναι και ηλίθιοι οι άνθρωποι, δεν θα αυτοκτονήσουν κι από μόνοι τους. 

@Έλσα: Από την τρίτη επιλογή μπορώ να τα πάρω όλα; Είμαι βιτσιόζα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι, αν οι συντάκτες των ερωτημάτων έβαζαν τρεις επιλογές (α. ανοικτές επιχειρήσεις με μικρότερους μισθούς, β. κλειστές επιχειρήσεις και ανεργία, γ. υπάρχουν και καλύτερες λύσεις), δεν θα είχαν ψηφοφορία. Θα μπορούσαμε να τους πούμε από τώρα το αποτέλεσμα. Βέβαια, στις λύσεις του (γ) δεν υπάρχει η λύση «ανοικτές επιχειρήσεις με _μεγαλύτερους_ μισθούς». Όσο μάλιστα δεν δημιουργούνται διαφορετικά πλαίσια για ανταγωνιστικότητα, επενδύσεις, ανάπτυξη, παραγωγή, εξαγωγές, τόσο οι πραγματικές επιλογές θα είναι ανάμεσα σε (α) και (β) — το (β) χωρίς το (γ) που, ελπίζω κι εγώ, υπάρχει στο «Διαφωνώ» της ψηφοφορίας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία: ένα από τα πιο ωραία σαρδάμ ακούστηκε στην αρχή του σημερινού δελτίου του Mega, όταν η Τρέμη, λέγοντας για τη μείωση των οικογενειακών εισοδημάτων που _προοιωνίζονται_ οι απαιτήσεις της τρόικας, το πρόφερε «πριονίζονται».
:)

(Το κακό είναι ότι πριονίζονται τα εισοδήματα, όχι οι απαιτήσεις της τρόικας.)


----------

